# CCW License holder Defends himself and Wife



## Jon S (Nov 18, 2007)

Just thought I would share this. It happened yesterday in Kansas City.
http://www.nbcactionnews.com/mediacenter/[email protected]&navCatId=4295


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad the victims are ok. Just like the media though (the last 30 seconds or so) 

Any chance of pressing charges... the anchor asks hopefully.
No not as far as the police are concerned..answers the OTS reporter dejectedly.....But it will go to prosecuters....


----------



## Jon S (Nov 18, 2007)

I did notice that they just threw it in at the end of the report that the victim was licensed to carry his weapon. And the commercials for the news just stated that a theif pulled a gun on somebody just to have a gun pulled back on him, no mention of CCW.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Awww, poor robber got shot in the head!

It's almost like they are sad for the robber. Glad he and his wife are ok, but now the civil suit from the robbers family will drain their bank accounts, so basically, they're gonna get robbed anyways.

Zhur


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

I didn't see it that way at all. I saw a good story about a man that defended himself and his wife. I don't think that the anchor asked about prosecution "hopefully", but just as a completion of the facts of the story. It seemed to me that they both know well what the answer was before he even asked.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

The cop seemed to have a smile on his face when he says "The suspect is in critical condition". :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> Awww, poor robber got shot in the head!
> 
> It's almost like they are sad for the robber. Glad he and his wife are ok, but now the civil suit from the robbers family will drain their bank accounts, so basically, they're gonna get robbed anyways.
> 
> Zhur


Missouri has castle doctrine. I am not sure if it covers a vehicle (like the free state of AZ does), but I doubt you will see a lawsuit on a clearly justified shooting there.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

> now the civil suit from the robbers family





> I doubt you will see a lawsuit on a clearly justified shooting.


Does anybody know if there has to be a criminal suit in order for an individual to file a civil suit?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

unpecador said:


> Does anybody know if there has to be a criminal suit in order for an individual to file a civil suit?


There is no requirement or connection between criminal & civil cases. Thousands of civil cases get filed daily without regard to criminal prosecution.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

You can sue anyone for any reason ever...real or imagined. It does not mean you will win, or that a judge won't throw it out of court right away.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

unpecador said:


> Does anybody know if there has to be a criminal suit in order for an individual to file a civil suit?


I doubt it. Remember O.J.? Although in his case there was a criminal suit, but he was found not guilty in the matter. But he was tried in civil court for wrongful death and was found guilty.


----------

